# Fixing php70-imap compiling error



## wisdown (Mar 9, 2017)

Hey Guys,

Since last time (almost one year ago) I got problem updating mail/php70-imap, I have choosed keep this package outdate...

Today with sometime to research an fix, finally I found how to fix it.

The package look for libraries not avaliable in base system, so if we do an soft link we can fix, to fix the libraries do:


```
ln -s /usr/local/lib/libcrypto.so.9 /usr/local/lib/libcrypto.so.8
ln -s /usr/lib/libssl.so.7 /usr/lib/libssl.so.8
```

Is that all


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2017)

This is an extremely bad "solution" that's going to haunt you later on.



> The package look for libraries not avaliable in base system


Yes. It looks like you're installing packages built for FreeBSD 11 on 10. That's going to cause issues.


----------



## wisdown (Mar 9, 2017)

SirDice said:


> This is an extremely bad "solution" that's going to haunt you later on.



Agree, but what would be worst?

Keep an outdate package with vulnerabilities?

Or

Update using this method while wait mainteners of package fix it? (Like I said before, almost one year and the problem persists)

For the second option, is possible remove the links after update and have the package working.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2017)

Fix the issue, not the symptoms.

Edit: Can you post the output of `freebsd-version -uk` and `pkg -vv`?


----------



## wisdown (Mar 9, 2017)

Sure, here is from host:

`freebsd-version -uk`


```
10.3-RELEASE-p11
10.3-RELEASE-p17
```


`pkg -vv`


```
Version                 : 1.10.0
PKG_DBDIR = "/var/db/pkg";
PKG_CACHEDIR = "/var/cache/pkg";
PORTSDIR = "/usr/ports";
INDEXDIR = "";
INDEXFILE = "INDEX-10";
HANDLE_RC_SCRIPTS = false;
DEFAULT_ALWAYS_YES = false;
ASSUME_ALWAYS_YES = false;
REPOS_DIR [
    "/etc/pkg/",
    "/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/",
]
PLIST_KEYWORDS_DIR = "";
SYSLOG = true;
ABI = "FreeBSD:10:amd64";
ALTABI = "freebsd:10:x86:64";
DEVELOPER_MODE = false;
VULNXML_SITE = "http://vuxml.freebsd.org/freebsd/vuln.xml.bz2";
FETCH_RETRY = 3;
PKG_PLUGINS_DIR = "/usr/local/lib/pkg/";
PKG_ENABLE_PLUGINS = true;
PLUGINS [
]
DEBUG_SCRIPTS = false;
PLUGINS_CONF_DIR = "/usr/local/etc/pkg/";
PERMISSIVE = false;
REPO_AUTOUPDATE = true;
NAMESERVER = "";
HTTP_USER_AGENT = "pkg/1.10.0";
EVENT_PIPE = "";
FETCH_TIMEOUT = 30;
UNSET_TIMESTAMP = false;
SSH_RESTRICT_DIR = "";
PKG_ENV {
}
PKG_SSH_ARGS = "";
DEBUG_LEVEL = 0;
ALIAS {
    all-depends = "query %dn-%dv";
    annotations = "info -A";
    build-depends = "info -qd";
    cinfo = "info -Cx";
    comment = "query -i \"%c\"";
    csearch = "search -Cx";
    desc = "query -i \"%e\"";
    download = "fetch";
    iinfo = "info -ix";
    isearch = "search -ix";
    prime-list = "query -e '%a = 0' '%n'";
    prime-origins = "query -e '%a = 0' '%o'";
    leaf = "query -e '%#r == 0' '%n-%v'";
    list = "info -ql";
    noauto = "query -e '%a == 0' '%n-%v'";
    options = "query -i \"%n - %Ok: %Ov\"";
    origin = "info -qo";
    provided-depends = "info -qb";
    raw = "info -R";
    required-depends = "info -qr";
    roptions = "rquery -i \"%n - %Ok: %Ov\"";
    shared-depends = "info -qB";
    show = "info -f -k";
    size = "info -sq";
}
CUDF_SOLVER = "";
SAT_SOLVER = "";
RUN_SCRIPTS = true;
CASE_SENSITIVE_MATCH = false;
LOCK_WAIT = 1;
LOCK_RETRIES = 5;
SQLITE_PROFILE = false;
WORKERS_COUNT = 0;
READ_LOCK = false;
PLIST_ACCEPT_DIRECTORIES = false;
IP_VERSION = 0;
AUTOMERGE = true;
VERSION_SOURCE = "";
CONSERVATIVE_UPGRADE = true;
PKG_CREATE_VERBOSE = false;
AUTOCLEAN = false;
DOT_FILE = "";
REPOSITORIES {
}
VALID_URL_SCHEME [
    "pkg+http",
    "pkg+https",
    "https",
    "http",
    "file",
    "ssh",
    "ftp",
    "ftps",
    "pkg+ssh",
    "pkg+ftp",
    "pkg+ftps",
]
ALLOW_BASE_SHLIBS = false;
WARN_SIZE_LIMIT = 1048576;
METALOG = "";
NFS_WITH_PROPER_LOCKING = false;


Repositories:
  FreeBSD: {
    url             : "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:10:amd64/quarterly",
    enabled         : yes,
    priority        : 0,
    mirror_type     : "SRV",
    signature_type  : "FINGERPRINTS",
    fingerprints    : "/usr/share/keys/pkg"
  }
```



From jail:

`pkg -vv`


```
Version                 : 1.10.0
PKG_DBDIR = "/var/db/pkg";
PKG_CACHEDIR = "/var/cache/pkg";
PORTSDIR = "/usr/ports";
INDEXDIR = "";
INDEXFILE = "INDEX-10";
HANDLE_RC_SCRIPTS = false;
DEFAULT_ALWAYS_YES = false;
ASSUME_ALWAYS_YES = false;
REPOS_DIR [
    "/etc/pkg/",
    "/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/",
]
PLIST_KEYWORDS_DIR = "";
SYSLOG = true;
ABI = "FreeBSD:10:amd64";
ALTABI = "freebsd:10:x86:64";
DEVELOPER_MODE = false;
VULNXML_SITE = "http://vuxml.freebsd.org/freebsd/vuln.xml.bz2";
FETCH_RETRY = 3;
PKG_PLUGINS_DIR = "/usr/local/lib/pkg/";
PKG_ENABLE_PLUGINS = true;
PLUGINS [
]
DEBUG_SCRIPTS = false;
PLUGINS_CONF_DIR = "/usr/local/etc/pkg/";
PERMISSIVE = false;
REPO_AUTOUPDATE = true;
NAMESERVER = "";
HTTP_USER_AGENT = "pkg/1.10.0";
EVENT_PIPE = "";
FETCH_TIMEOUT = 30;
UNSET_TIMESTAMP = false;
SSH_RESTRICT_DIR = "";
PKG_ENV {
}
PKG_SSH_ARGS = "";
DEBUG_LEVEL = 0;
ALIAS {
    all-depends = "query %dn-%dv";
    annotations = "info -A";
    build-depends = "info -qd";
    cinfo = "info -Cx";
    comment = "query -i \"%c\"";
    csearch = "search -Cx";
    desc = "query -i \"%e\"";
    download = "fetch";
    iinfo = "info -ix";
    isearch = "search -ix";
    prime-list = "query -e '%a = 0' '%n'";
    prime-origins = "query -e '%a = 0' '%o'";
    leaf = "query -e '%#r == 0' '%n-%v'";
    list = "info -ql";
    noauto = "query -e '%a == 0' '%n-%v'";
    options = "query -i \"%n - %Ok: %Ov\"";
    origin = "info -qo";
    provided-depends = "info -qb";
    raw = "info -R";
    required-depends = "info -qr";
    roptions = "rquery -i \"%n - %Ok: %Ov\"";
    shared-depends = "info -qB";
    show = "info -f -k";
    size = "info -sq";
}
CUDF_SOLVER = "";
SAT_SOLVER = "";
RUN_SCRIPTS = true;
CASE_SENSITIVE_MATCH = false;
LOCK_WAIT = 1;
LOCK_RETRIES = 5;
SQLITE_PROFILE = false;
WORKERS_COUNT = 0;
READ_LOCK = false;
PLIST_ACCEPT_DIRECTORIES = false;
IP_VERSION = 0;
AUTOMERGE = true;
VERSION_SOURCE = "";
CONSERVATIVE_UPGRADE = true;
PKG_CREATE_VERBOSE = false;
AUTOCLEAN = false;
DOT_FILE = "";
REPOSITORIES {
}
VALID_URL_SCHEME [
    "pkg+http",
    "pkg+https",
    "https",
    "http",
    "file",
    "ssh",
    "ftp",
    "ftps",
    "pkg+ssh",
    "pkg+ftp",
    "pkg+ftps",
]
ALLOW_BASE_SHLIBS = false;
WARN_SIZE_LIMIT = 1048576;
METALOG = "";
NFS_WITH_PROPER_LOCKING = false;


Repositories:
  FreeBSD: {
    url             : "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:10:amd64/quarterly",
    enabled         : yes,
    priority        : 0,
    mirror_type     : "SRV",
    signature_type  : "FINGERPRINTS",
    fingerprints    : "/usr/share/keys/pkg"
  }
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2017)

You'll probably want to switch from the quarterly packages to the latest packages. Although security issues should find their way into the quarterly branch.


----------



## wisdown (Mar 16, 2017)

SirDice said:


> You'll probably want to switch from the quarterly packages to the latest packages. Although security issues should find their way into the quarterly branch.



I will change back to latest then, can not remember what make me change that.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2017)

wisdown said:


> I will change back to latest then, can not remember what make me change that.


The default is set to the quarterly branch.


----------

